# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  Curso de liofilizacion de alimentos con enfasis en frutas tropicales

## LIOFILIZACIONONLINE

consultoria+en+liofilizacion+cartagena+bolivar+colombia__4076FF_1.jpg
Dr Jorge Rivera Biologo Universidad de los Andes
Consultor experto en Liofilización No. 725998 Intota Experts http://www.intota.com/expert-consult...998%3Cbr%20/%3
Especialidad en Biotecnologia Agrícola
Especialidad en Conservacion de Alimentos
Farmacología Vegetal (Plantas Medicinales) Universidad Juan N Corpas
Presidente del Capitulo Colombiano de Liofilización de la ISL-FD
International Society of Lyophilization - Freeze Drying Inc. http://www.islyophilization.org/Html...a/Chapter.html http://liofilizaciononlinecolombia.es.tl/
Skype: liofilizaciononline1 jrivera@egresados.uniandes.edu.co
MSN:jorger372@hotmail.com
Móvil 3112128296.Temas similares: Liofilizacion de Frutas en Peru. Curso para Liofilizacion de Frutas y Verduras,Asesoria ,venta de equipos de Liofilizacion Curso on-line: Gestion de alergenos en planta de alimentos MANUAL DE MANEJO POSTCOSECHA DE FRUTAS TROPICALES (Papaya, piña, plátano, cítricos) I Curso Taller Buenas Prácticas Agrícolas con Énfasis en Global Gap en la Fruticultura

----------


## kscastaneda

Muy interesante : 
La *liofilización* es un proceso en el que se congela el producto y posteriormente se introduce en una cámara de vacío para realizar la separación del agua por sublimación.  De esta manera se elimina el agua desde el estado sólido al gaseoso del  ambiente sin pasar por el estado líquido. Para acelerar el proceso se  utilizan ciclos de congelación-sublimación con los que se consigue  eliminar prácticamente la totalidad del agua libre contenida en el  producto original,[1] [2] pero preservando la estructura molecular de la sustancia liofilizada.  
Es utilizado principalmente en la industria alimentaria para conservación de los alimentos y en la farmacéutica para conservar medicamentos, aunque también se puede utilizar para fabricar materiales como el aerogel  o para hacer mas conveniente el transporte de ciertos productos por  reducción del peso. Es una técnica bastante costosa y lenta si se la  compara con los métodos tradicionales de secado, pero resulta en  productos de una mayor calidad, ya que al no emplear calor, evita en  gran medida las pérdidas nutricionales y organolépticas.  
Como proceso industrial se desarrolló en los años 50, pero sus principios eran ya conocidos y empleados por los incas. El procedimiento ancestral consistía en dejar por la noche que los alimentos se congelasen por la acción del frío de los Andes  y gracias a los primeros rayos de sol de la mañana y la baja presión  atmosférica de las elevadas tierras andinas se producía la sublimación  del agua que se había congelado. Este proceso es conocido como *liofilización natural*.

----------

